# Porn for woman



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Lol..funny
Wow my wife must be swimming in porn then...

draconis


----------



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

What the heck?!? I thought there might be some you know what showing..i keep on scrolling and scrolling and scrolling and NOTHING came up lol Good pictures though!


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

draconis said:


> Lol..funny
> Wow my wife must be swimming in porn then...
> 
> draconis


:lol: Lucky woman.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

*Aceso* said:


> Lucky woman.


drac-- you're makin' it tough for us mere mortals!!!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I grow up in a house of mostly men, my mother was the major bread winner so I as the youngest learned to do all the cooking, cleaning and sewing for the entire household, that on top of a farm job I had. By 21 I was a single father raising my son by myself (sole custody) so again I did it all (my parents watched him will I worked. Even after I met my wife who claims she is domesticly challenged I continued to do most of the cooking and cleaning (90%) even though I was working twice as many hours as her and still do most of the child care and such. I like it though, because the meals are cooked how I like them and the house is organized how I can find everything.

BTW I think it is how I was brought up that made the difference.

draconis


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

OMG! You are like Superman.  Good for you. It's nice to see there are still men around who can do more then wipe their own backside.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

*Aceso* said:


> OMG! You are like Superman.  Good for you. It's nice to see there are still men around who can do more then wipe their own backside.


Well I expect in just a few generations roles will be more neutral than they are now. I have my boys help as much as my girls, and try to teach them skills that will help them when they are single and on their own.

draconis


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

These days there is no real reason for both men and women not to be 50/50 with everything. It was different years ago when men were bread winners and women home makers. Now, in most marriages both parties go to work so why wouldn't they share house work? 
It's a good thing that you are teaching your kids. I try to do the same. I ask my son to put the dishes away or turn the washing machine on and I might ask my daughter to take the garbage out...Nothing wrong with it. And the more they learn the easier it will be for them when they get older.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

draconis said:


> Well I grow up in a house of mostly men, my mother was the major bread winner so I as the youngest learned to do all the cooking, cleaning and sewing for the entire household, that on top of a farm job I had. By 21 I was a single father raising my son by myself (sole custody) so again I did it all (my parents watched him will I worked. Even after I met my wife who claims she is domesticly challenged I continued to do most of the cooking and cleaning (90%) even though I was working twice as many hours as her and still do most of the child care and such. I like it though, because the meals are cooked how I like them and the house is organized how I can find everything.
> 
> BTW I think it is how I was brought up that made the difference.
> 
> draconis



drac-
all kidding aside (i like to kid if you hadn't noticed) thanks to you as of today i started teaching my 5 yr old boy joey to navigate the kitchen. we did a little cooking experiment tonite. i am going to make sure he knows how to take care of himself and is better equipped to honor his wife. i'm going to instill good habits in him, show him how to be a real man. thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

voivod said:


> drac-
> all kidding aside (i like to kid if you hadn't noticed) thanks to you as of today i started teaching my 5 yr old boy joey to navigate the kitchen. we did a little cooking experiment tonite. i am going to make sure he knows how to take care of himself and is better equipped to honor his wife. i'm going to instill good habits in him, show him how to be a real man. thanks for the inspiration.


Thank you

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Funny story, You know that I did the home stuff young and my brother didn't. Well after he moved out (he was 5 years older) he use to invite me over every other weekend. My rent? Helping to clean his house and cook, because he couldn't cook for himself...lol...

draconis


----------



## gemini6 (Nov 26, 2008)

Aceso,

That was soo hilarious. You made my night. My husband has this theory that all women like porn except me. I love it now..LOL


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Aceso~
This is great! I am at work and my boss actually came over to my desk to see why I was laughing so hard!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

love the pics !!!! and very funny to !!! But really had trouble to stop my self from laughing.. maybe i need to leave the link to my hubbies email lol


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

Glad it made yous laugh. I showed those to my husband and he asked me if women are really turned on by watching men do the housework. It took a while to explain that it's the actual act of kindness and not the "housework" that turns women on. In the end he offered to cook dinner. How cool is that?


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

*Aceso* said:


> Glad it made yous laugh. I showed those to my husband and he asked me if women are really turned on by watching men do the housework. It took a while to explain that it's the actual act of kindness and not the "housework" that turns women on. In the end he offered to cook dinner. How cool is that?


Yeah! Good for you! I need some laundry done, maybe I can show this to my husband :rofl:


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

StrongEnough said:


> Yeah! Good for you! I need some laundry done, maybe I can show this to my husband :rofl:


:lol:Hey, you got nothing to lose and everything to gain, right?


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

*Aceso* said:


> :lol:Hey, you got nothing to lose and everything to gain, right?


:rofl:
He would probably say, but honey you don't need to wear anything! Clothes are overrated or some other thing like that!
I am going ot print it out and putit up on my refrigerator though!


----------



## sarah63 (Apr 5, 2009)

haha i loved the pics!!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

if this is porn for women - i want several of them.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

You know I was going to post my Picture up here, but didn't want the ladies to get sick. :rofl:


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

i love these photos. it truly made me laugh. there are times when my man makes it so easy for him to do things w/o asking and it just emotionally makes it easier to jump him because i have less things to worry about.


----------



## anonymous (Apr 21, 2009)

cool pics... so funny..hehehe

I was so hesitant to read this topic but so curious i clicked the link and it made my day...:lol:

for sure all women will be addicted with this porn.. hahaha


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2009)

*Aceso* said:


> Glad it made yous laugh. I showed those to my husband and he asked me if women are really turned on by watching men do the housework. It took a while to explain that it's the actual act of kindness and not the "housework" that turns women on. In the end he offered to cook dinner. How cool is that?


Jeeze. I need to meet women that like that. I bust my butt at home and I get no respect


----------

